# We would like to share our favorite moments of our wedding day with you



## octoberbride

I'm sending our wedding album to my new Lola in the Philippines. Unfortunately, she could not fly to the wedding (she's over 80 yo) To show my much respect to my husband's family and culture, it would be great to attach a letter to her in Tagalog. I never knew my grandmas, so I'm greatful to have her in my life and my future children's. My husband understands it, but can't speak or write it. We are slowly learning together now, but a letter is too advance at the moment.  I would really appreciate the help on any of the sentences. Please feel free to condense or change. Direct translation is not needed. Maraming Salamat Po!!! --RJ

1) Our dearest Lola
2) We would like to share our favorite moments of our wedding day with you.
3) We feel honored to continue the legacy you and Lolo have started.
4) May we build a family with as much unity and love. 
5) With Love


----------



## ShroomS

Hello there octoberbride! First of all, Congratulations! And I wish you a happy married life. Anyway, regarding the translation, I'll try not to stray too far from the original message... So here goes:

 1) Pinakamamahal naming Lola
 2) Nais po naming mag-asawang ibahagi sa inyo ang mga paborito naming mga sandali noong araw ng aming kasal.
 3) Ikinararangal po naming maipagpatuloy ang mga nasimulan ninyo ng Lolo.
 4) Nawa'y makabuo rin kami ng pamilyang nagkakaisa at nagmamahalan na tulad ng sa inyo.
 5) Nagmamahal (this translates literally to "lovingly")

 Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## octoberbride

ShroomS- Thank you so much. I truly appreciate your time and help. I can see that the translation is way beyond our knowledge of Tagalog.  Your reply just made my day and hopefully impress my family. Well, off to LBC.
Maraming Salamat Po again!!--RJ


----------



## ShroomS

Walang anuman (Welcome), RJ. Glad I could help. Well, good luck and I too hope that you'd get a positive reaction. God Bless.


----------

